# Suggestions for 1st PC Gaming Build?



## saltyhash (Sep 4, 2011)

Looking to build my 1st computer with the following points in mind:


*Budget:* around $1000 - max $1200 (JUST THE COMPUTER, the lower the better, open to making exceptions if some parts are absolutely worth getting)

*Goals:* *High-end PC gaming, flexible overclockability potential + options, 3-monitor setup, future-proof/upgradability*

I am specifically targeting to maxout on id's upcoming Rage. I think it shouldn't be a problem with some of the parts I have in mind, but just want to throw it out there in case anyone has additional input. Future-proof for Doom 4 would also be nice. 

Also, I am interested in learning about unleashing the potential of a computer build and would like to do so via overclocking anything and everything I can without having to spend additional $$$ in the future. Hence, I want to select parts now that aren't necessarily more overclockable, but ones that can teach me the most about overclocking...does that make sense? Of course, it would be perfect if the most overclockable parts were also the most educational.

I am also interested in setting up 3-monitors in the future. 

Finally, I want the build to be as future-proof as possible so I can save $$$, but more importantly learn more about tweaking computers by updating individual components. 

*CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K 

Mobo: P67 or Z68? **LGA 1155 or better future-proof board with PCIe 3.0 support like LGA 1136 or X58?

*-I read P67 had some initial Sandy Bridge design flaws. I know they were fixed, but could someone point out how I can tell which models have the flaws and how to tell which ones don't?

-Z68's built-in GPU overclock and SSD-caching extra features don't really seem worth it to me. However, I found that some of their prices are less than premium/high-end P67 boards. Is getting a medium-end Z68 > high-end P67 better or should I get a high-end P67?

-Is Z68 better future-proof than P67 for gaming/overclockability-learning purposes?

*LCD:* *big size, HDMI support, excellent picture quality/good response time, built-in speakers (to hear sound from PS3)* 

Just looking to buy one at the moment. I want sizes between 20" - 30". Yeah, hella general since my research here is lacking at the moment, but any suggestions would be appreciated.

-My desk may not be large enough & I've seen monitors that hang from a pole or something. Any types of space-saving setups you can recommend? 

-Is a single GPU card sufficient for 3-monitor setup? Also, I want all the monitors to be the same size + model in the future (for aesthetics purposes), but I'm worried about any compatibility or if-this-idea-is-just-dumb issues. Any LCDs that fit this bill?

-I want to play PS3 on my LCD, but sound requires built-in speakers on the LCD. Are there cheaper alternatives to solving this sound issue? If so, I'd rather take that route than busting extra $$$ on build-in speakers LCD.

*GPU: ~$200 - max $250, Geforce GTX 560 or Geforce GTX 560 Ti? Or equivalent AMD card?
*
-Which brands are better? 

*Memory: 2x 2GB memory, need more?*
-How to tell if memory will be compatible with my setup? Don't want to deal with a lot of memory issues I hear that comes from selecting incompatible memory or using 4 GB modules.

-Tri-channel vs. dual-channel, which one should I get?
*
SSD: ~120 GB *(open to suggestions)
*
HDD: WD 1 TB Black Edition* (open to suggestions)
*
Optical drive: regular DVD/CD reader/writer drive

PSU: enough wattage to support my current + future overclock power needs

Case: Cool, see-through case with mod-ability like lights and maybe space for liquid cooling or dual GPUs in the future...essentially enough space to budget-hack my comp in the future

CPU cooler: Necessary? 

Fans: Necessary?

*I realize my budget may be low, so feel free to throw whatever you think out there and I'll give it some food for thought. Muchos gracias in advance!


----------



## oogles36 (Dec 15, 2010)

In order to future proof and run threemonitors your going to need to up your video card budget. My computer now supports three monitors in 3d but I am using three video cards in sli and have spent over a grand in the cards alone. Also my cpu cost a grand also. For overclocking I like the evga brand as a lot of there hardware come with free overclocking utilities


----------



## oogles36 (Dec 15, 2010)

I have and like the evga motherboard x58 with intels i7. I also overclock and have upgraded the stock heatsink and fan to cool any excessive heat. I have 6 case fans and good wire management to ensure good air flow inside the tower. Antec makes a good solid case that is also pleasing asthetically


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Triple monitors on a single card is the ATI eyefinity set up, it stretches the display across the 3, but if you are looking for 3 independent displays a multi-card solution is needed.

The i5/i7 1155 boards are currently the faster then the i7 1366(x58) setup.

The video function of the 1155 setup in on the CPU not the board.
The x68 gives you a performance board with video options, it's also the latest chipset update, the P67 is a performance board any currently on the retail market will be the Revision B3 or version 3 fixed chipset.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Look over our suggested build list. All components are top quality.
SSD's are overpriced at this time and offer little more than faster boot times.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2011-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------



## Kikka (Sep 4, 2011)

Tyree said:


> Look over our suggested build list. All components are top quality.
> SSD's are overpriced at this time and offer little more than faster boot times.
> 
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2011-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


Hi Tyree
Is there a specific reason why none of the builds in that link use nvidias' graphic cards, especially GTX560 which seems to have one of the best performance/price ratios out there and is scoring well in benchmarking? Also none of the intel builds use the i5 2500K?


----------



## M107A1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Get the coolermaster HAF 932


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Kikka said:


> Hi Tyree
> Is there a specific reason why none of the builds in that link use nvidias' graphic cards, especially GTX560 which seems to have one of the best performance/price ratios out there and is scoring well in benchmarking? Also none of the intel builds use the i5 2500K?


The builds are a primarily a guide so feel free to substitute.
ATI GPU's usually offer the best bang for buck and many of the new Nvidia cards are very power hungry.


----------



## saltyhash (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies! Gave me a lot of ideas to go with.

I actually looked through that guide and noticed it didn't have i5-2500K suggested which I thought was odd but they mentioned it at the bottom and I noticed the post was relatively old (beginning of this year). So I got thrown off a bit so perhaps as a suggestion you could update i5-2500K to the top and revise the part where it says Sandy Bridge is still relatively undeveloped.

Have some additional questions that came up: 

-I forget to state that a *quiet PC* is a *must*. Namely because I think it will bother others and I want to build an elegant comp, not a rough powerhorse. But I also heard about water cooling as a possibility, especially for what people say are really loud HD6970s. Any suggestions for making my PC as quiet as possible? (willing to shell out for any additional parts as necessary) 

-I read Nvidia's GPUs have this PhysX support. Its use in Arkham Asylum does seem pretty cool and apparently future games may be better exploiting this such as BF3. Does ATI have 'em and am I missing out if I get an ATI GPU? 

-I also want to get into SLI/Crossfire in the far future just for kicks/learning purposes. Will the 
*
GIGABYTE GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3 LGA 1155 Intel Z68 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard

*be able to handle this? Also, will that power supply be enough to support it? 

-The next level mobo above the Gigabyte mobo I mentioned is UD4. What's the difference and any reason not to get it besides the price? 

-Also, want to set up RAID in the near future. I heard 0 and 10 are best for gaming but I've never done it before. Will my mobo support this? 

-How come Wiki says LGA1155 chipsets don't support USB3.0, yet all these mobos have USB3.0 support listed? They say the LGA2011 will have native USB3.0 support? What's the difference? 

-What kind of interface do SSDs plug into? Apparently SATA3.0 is the upcoming thing and I believe this mobo supports it. Do SSDs use SATA2.0 and 3.0? Kinda confused what interfaces they use and need to know because I may shell out for a small SSD now and wait until the prices drop and get a large SSD but I don't want the small SSD to go to waste if I don't have enough ports on the mobo to include it simultaneously. Also, can I RAID SSDs with HDDs?


----------



## M107A1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Get the HAF 932 case descent size super quiet and keeps cool


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

ATI and Nvidia GPU chips are both good. It's primarily a matter of choice or bang for buck.
Gaming hardware and quiet are not good friends but it can be done. 
Liquid cooling offers little advantage over air for normal use and there is always the concern over leakage.
Two GPU's cost twice as much, consume more power, generate more unneeded heat into the case and you get a small performance increase in the few games that can utilize two GPU's.
RAID also offers no advantage for normal use.


----------



## oogles36 (Dec 15, 2010)

In terms of quiet most new builds are not very loud. I control all of my fans and their speeds and even the mediocre fans are not all that loud. I have quite the amount of case fans and combined with good cable management I have, knock on wood never had any overheating trouble and my computer isn't what I would classify as loud


----------

